# Does that HECS camo really work?



## trenthonda1 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have seen the commerical on tv and im thinking about try it. Has anyone used it? does it really work?


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Haven't tried it but I have my doubts.


----------



## TXD (Jul 20, 2005)

the camo may help but the invisible cloaking infared blocking electromagnetic pulse stopping hoax is just that.....a hoax, a way to separate you from your money


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm not buying it!


----------



## buckjunkey (Mar 22, 2010)

Backstrapz said:


> Haven't tried it but I have my doubts.[/QUOTE
> You could always wrap yourself with Reynolds Wrap. LOL


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

I've got some lotion that will make you invisable for $50 an ounce:wink:


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ever read the child's book "The Emperor's New Clothes"?


----------



## Squishface (Sep 28, 2008)

DonsHarley said:


> I've got some lotion that will make you invisable for $50 an ounce:wink:


Why would anyone pay for lotion when you can simply yell "Abracadabra! I'm invisible"! for free. And yelling that works just as well as hecs. :darkbeer:


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

Squishface said:


> Why would anyone pay for lotion when you can simply yell "Abracadabra! I'm invisible"! for free. And yelling that works just as well as hecs. :darkbeer:


Same reason they buy Scent Lok, marketing


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

DonsHarley said:


> Same reason they buy Scent Lok, marketing


Exactly! Recent test done in Field & Stream (or Outdoor Life) showed that scent products were completely worthless in preventing or even slowing down a dog from finding a person. Same thing found by Mythbusters, and they went WAY beyond what hunters normally do. Youtube video showed the same thing about the smoker product.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

Doesn't anyone use the Search feature? This nonsense has been thoroughly and repeatedly debunked in multiple threads. The best one is here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1071692&page=1&highlight=hecs

Each and every time the company's President popped in to promote the product he quickly disappeared after his bogus claims were exposed, without even the slightest attempt to counter with any fact, or any kind of defense at all. And in spite of the specific claims that the "scientific research" they cite (most of it not even research of any kind), it was repeatedly demonstrated that almost none of it had ANYTHING at all to do with the claims they're making about how the product allegedly works, and what one or two things did actually relate did NOT support any of their claims. In spite of this, the HECS website continues to cite these publications as supporting evidence for their claims...and have also done so on a HECS "infomercial" that aired recently. They've also added to the front page of their website a list of what they claim are "FACTS"...which are actually nothing but baseless claims.

Even if there were any reason at all to believe that the product came even close to working as advertised (and there isn't), I wouldn't reward such blatant dishonesty by giving them my money.


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

Save yourself some time & a lot of money & just get a asat leafy suit. It cloaks.


----------



## seanhunter (Sep 15, 2009)

To be honest I think that it is the most ridiculous product I ever scene. I think it ranks right up there with the Kruncher. I really cant believe that they even sold one suit.


----------



## snoopy10 (Mar 28, 2010)

True, but ozonics does work


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I heard this guy was the primary investor.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

trenthonda1 said:


> I have seen the commerical on tv and im thinking about try it. Has anyone used it? does it really work?


it only works when used with an Ozonics machine.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

hunt123 said:


> Exactly! Recent test done in Field & Stream (or Outdoor Life) showed that scent products were completely worthless in preventing or even slowing down a dog from finding a person. Same thing found by Mythbusters, and they went WAY beyond what hunters normally do. Youtube video showed the same thing about the smoker product.


i agree with the carbon suit and scent elimination sprays theory because they can not fool a dogs nose. however the dog trick doesn't work to debunk the smoke theory. a dog will just follow the odor of the smoke. using the smoke method isn't for masking your odor with a different smell. it's about the chemicals in hardwood smoke preventing odor forming bacteria from growing on your clothing. can the deer smell the smoke, yes but the theory is that the deer won't be able to smell the "human" stinch caused by the bacteria because the chemical in the hardwood smoke has prevented it from growing.


----------



## bkiller (Feb 2, 2008)

Slinkard ought to sell Slinky's


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

Funny one is guys who wear the scent suits. Thinking it works but their head is exposed.Doh


----------



## curt514 (Feb 20, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> I heard this guy was the primary investor.


Hey, you making fun if my helmet !! What you can't see is special foil lining to keep the government from reading reading my mind.


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

I think it must work, I got some HECS pajamas and when I wear em to bed , my wife completely ignores me, just like I am invisible,


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2013)

of course it works! didnt you see the guy on tv standing like ten feet from three deer?!?
If its on tv it has to be real, ;-)


----------



## Jimson (Jan 4, 2020)

I was also confused after reading this info. Now I think it's work perfectly with ozonic.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

9 years after this thread was started and yes, it is still a hoax.


----------



## Carl (Feb 5, 2003)

Seems no one on here has actually bought one and tried it.... but all claim they do work??? 
I have a really good friend who actually bought one of the Hec's suit and has had it now for last 2-3 years and he swears it works!
He will not bow hunt without it!


----------



## Ho5tile1 (Aug 16, 2018)

My buddy has it and used it for 2 seasons he got busted just as much and killed what he normally does without it. It does not work the only thing he likes is it’s super thin for hot weather it’s a joke for sure. I almost got it as well but once he got it I waited to see if it worked. I hunt him 99% of the time he is my best bud and hunting partner.... save your money 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ho5tile1 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hunt with him not hunt him sry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

I simply wear scentlok clothing for the price point and comfort. You can always get the stuff reasonably cheap at the end of the season. I would buy sitka but can't afford it right now.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

John Dudley swears by it (so he can sell it to his fan bois.....)


----------



## RHVA (Jun 11, 2009)

atennishu said:


> I think it must work, I got some HECS pajamas and when I wear em to bed , my wife completely ignores me, just like I am invisible,


You don't need any special attire or in fact any attire to get those same results.


----------



## fallhnt (Apr 1, 2015)

Back in 2011 it did

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

